# salta la luce



## santpola

Buona sera! Come tradurreste questa frase: ad un certo punto, a causa di un black out, salta la luce.

Mille grazie!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao santpola,
Ti propongo: "Et puis, il y a eu une panne de courant et la lumière est partie".


----------



## santpola

Merci Matoupaschat, sempre molto rapido nelle risposte!


----------



## Piero.G

santpola said:


> ad un certo punto, a causa di un black out, salta la luce.


 


Io non sono un madrelingua, attendi conferma. 


...soudainement, à cause d'une coupure d'électricité, la lumière s'est éteinte.


----------



## matoupaschat

matoupaschat said:


> "Et puis, il y a eu une* panne de courant* et la lumière est partie".


 ==> En Belgique, on utilise encore beaucoup ce terme un peu vieux.



Piero.G said:


> *Io non sono un madrelingua *


 ==> ci manca davvero pochissimo, eh!



Piero.G said:


> ...soudainement, à cause d'une coupure d'électricité, la lumière s'est éteinte.


Cela convient aussi, bien sûr ...


----------



## Piero.G

Merci beaucoup, Matoupaschat.

 Pourtant, je dois être prudent.


----------



## Corsicum

Il me semble que l’on peut aussi dire en français : _« la lumière a sauté »_
On pourrait peut être dire aussi ? :
_...puis (soudainement) , suite à une coupure générale, la lumière a sauté._


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> Il me semble que l’on peut aussi dire en français : _« la lumière a sauté »_
> On pourrait peut être dire aussi ? :
> _...puis (soudainement) , suite à une coupure générale, la lumière a sauté._


Oui, oui, on peut utiliser un tas d'expressions différentes! Ciao Corsi!


----------



## Missrapunzel

On dit "les plombs ont sauté" mais je n'ai pas encore entendu "la lumière a sauté". 
J'aurais dit "la lumière s'est coupée".


----------



## Corsicum

Effectivement _« les plombs ont sauté _» mais les coupures sous orage dues à la foudre ne concernent pas forcément les plombs_,_ il est possible que pour « _la lumière a sauté »_ ce soit une spécificité d'expression liée au Corse comme pour l’Italien.
Il me semble que l’on dit aussi « _le courant a sauté dans tout le secteur_ » ..surtout quand tout saute réellement à cause de la foudre, "coupure" le mot me semble faible dans certains cas. 
Mais je ne suis pas un cas isolé, on retrouve assez souvent l’expression dont une : 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=18883


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> Effectivement _« les plombs ont sauté _» mais les coupures sous orage dues à la foudre ne concernent pas forcément les plombs_,_ il est possible que pour « _la lumière a sauté »_ ce soit une spécificité d'expression liée au Corse comme pour l’Italien.
> Il me semble que l’on dit aussi « _le courant a sauté dans tout le secteur_ » ..surtout quand tout saute réellement à cause de la foudre, "coupure" le mot me semble faible dans certains cas.
> Mais je ne suis pas un cas isolé, on retrouve assez souvent l’expression dont une :
> [URL="http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=18883"]http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=18883[/URL]


On dit la même chose en Belgique, mais cela vient peut-être du wallon, qui présente plusieurs similitudes de vocabulaire avec l'italien . Ergo, mon cher Corsi, on serait moins éloignés linguistiquement que géographiquement .


----------

